# Jumeirah Group



## maggz (Jan 22, 2014)

I currently live in SA and have been applying on the Jumeirah website, I got a reponse that my CV is been handed to the Hiring Manager, any idea what happens now, 
I am looking for a job in the UAE and 1 more thing, is it a problem when you married and have kids, I heard from some one else in SA, that it is a problem if you say in the interview that you leaving the family behind, 
or rather confirm is there any married ladies or gents that did leave their husband's or wife's behind for work?

Waiting eagerly to hear..


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

maggz said:


> I currently live in SA and have been applying on the Jumeirah website, I got a reponse that my CV is been handed to the Hiring Manager, any idea what happens now, I am looking for a job in the UAE and 1 more thing, is it a problem when you married and have kids, I heard from some one else in SA, that it is a problem if you say in the interview that you leaving the family behind, or rather confirm is there any married ladies or gents that did leave their husband's or wife's behind for work? Waiting eagerly to hear..


They will email you and let you know either way.
Families aren't an issue. They will only pay for up to 2 children for education. 

Why would you leave your family behind?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Bklyn said:


> They will email you and let you know either way.
> Families aren't an issue. They will only pay for up to 2 children for education.
> 
> Why would you leave your family behind?


Not all companies pay for schooling and very often the salary isn't enough to support a family, if the souse isn't working. Many expat families are broken up for jobs abroad.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Not all companies pay for schooling and very often the salary isn't enough to support a family, if the souse isn't working. Many expat families are broken up for jobs abroad.


Jumeirah does it may depend on title but that was discussed.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It depends on your position within the company. Schooling is mostly restricted to senior leadership positions whether on a corporate or a property level in hospitality companies.

OP did you receive a generic email or something that confirms your CV has been read and the hiring manager will be contacting you for an interview? If it's a generic email, I recommend you keep looking.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello, I've received a call from HR stating to come for an interview in the coming days, i asked whether she can send me the details via email, she said we usually call and provide the details. is this correct, how can i check and anyone advice of the interview process?


----------



## whoknew (Aug 31, 2015)

If anyone could shed some light about this i would be so thankful:

How long does the recruitment process usually take to date of joining?

Do you get a invite to do a interview in Dubai? Or does the interview happen via Skype ect?

Does anyone know about the staff accommodations in Abu Dhabi?

When sharing accommodation, is it usually 2-3 person in one flat? I assume everyone get their own rooms right? But they share bathroom?

Can someone share their timeline from application to date of joining?

Thank You so much if anyone can shed some light


----------

